# Finishing tips



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread about finishing tips and tricks you've learned along the way. What may seem like common knowledge to you, someone else may have never thought to do. I'll start one. 

Paint buckets work better for mixing up box mud in. They're a little bigger than drywall buckets which means you have to take less mud out to mix up! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a DWT trick, read all the threads, this will be tricks of the finishing trades #3
besides,,,,, checkers will disagree with you, he says to mix the mud right in the box









sorry checkers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's one of them http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/tricks-finishing-trade-1272/


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> checkers will disagree with you, he says to mix the mud right in the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: sorry checkers!


----------

